# Church Mouse



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Jinxi (Aug 31, 2011)

Your works are truly remarkable. Such skill! Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Nacian (Aug 31, 2011)

Amasing drawing Ghastlydoor..may I ask what inspired such topic?


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no idea where my ideas come from. I start with my signature and go from there.


----------



## Strideeve (Mar 22, 2012)

Sweet I love mice. Very cool.


----------



## Meliha (Apr 3, 2012)

Unique and nice work!


----------



## grant-g (Apr 4, 2012)

excellent work! I'm trying to sign up for two-dimential design next quarter at my college, i'm waitlisted (fingers crossed)


----------



## TheStory (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely patterns and line weight. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen some earlier works of yours, *Ghastlydoor*. 
Impressive skill and detail, 
and just a little bit trippy. Love it.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks so simple and complicated at the same time. It's really gorgeous.


----------



## cazann34 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's a really nice piece of art. You have a great style and the detailing is intricate - I love the grave yard. Was this piece commissioned or was it just for your own enjoyment?


----------

